# New Router Table Fence



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a productive day off and was able to finish my new fence for my new router table that I made for my table saw. All I have left is to add a fitting for dust collection.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Router Table Extension*

I'm very curious how you attached your router extension wing to your table saw. I bought one from MLCS and it arrived with not even a hint on how to attach it. So, as my time has been limited, the wing has sat in my garage for the last 6 months collecting dust...


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

I attached mine with a piece of angled aluminum that I drilled and attached to right side of table saw. On my table saw it already had a right side support that I. My design on the table thickness was based off that thickness. I could take some pics of the underside of the table if you would like to see.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

If you get a chance, I'd love to see some pics of how you connected it. Did you have to drill through your cast iron wing? The though of doing that is a little daunting for me.... sounds like I'll need a Snickers cause it might take a while....lol.


----------

